# Bendy shed roof help



## pike (11 May 2015)

I've extended my shed but the original bit has a sagging roof. Any suggestions the best way to straighten it up and strengthen it? I've thought perhaps some verticals on the wall and new trusses but not sure how successful that might be considering the framing is barely 2x1.







Also considering putting a stronger length of wood alongside that middle sagging bit and fixing them together while they are being pushed up?

It's a 3m x 3m shed (before the extension) and that span is clearly too much in the original design.

p.s. the plasterboard holders are mostly just to show where the problem is. Without them it sags about 2 or 3 inches.

p.p.s. "cheap" sheds are not good 

Cheers,
Carl.


----------



## blackrodd (11 May 2015)

Measure and make up an "A" frame, prop the wall end with uprights, fit the collar opposite the tiny purlins. and gusset with ply, screws and glue.
You have room, judging by the door frames for 5" x 2" as its light a weight building 
Rodders


----------



## pike (11 May 2015)

Cheers Rodders. I've got a frames in the new section and it was sort of my plan to add a few this side. I think it's just the "prop up with verticals" bit I'm not too sure about given how flimsy the walls are. I'll give it a try anyway. Probably put a couple in if it works out.

I imagine it will be a weird angled a frame too as the white "ridge bar" means my a frame highest point will have to sit under it or connect to either side of it.


----------



## blackrodd (12 May 2015)

That's right, they will meet at the top of the plumb cut, under the ridge piece.
Just gusset each wall side and the ridge with ply or osb gusset, well screwed and glued
Even combine the shelf outer upright, ply, or osb on one side, that you already have.
Regards Rodders


----------

